
Focus with GeckoView - feross
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2018/09/focus-with-geckoview/
======
Vinnl
It's good that Mozilla's working on improving the embeddability of Gecko;
hopefully that'll at least lead to more diversity in rendering engines for web
views.

